# Hello!



## xbumblebeex84x (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi I have just joined the forum & thought I would say hi to everyone & introduce my baby boy, Alfie (13.2hh 3yr old chestnut cob)

Look forward to future chats & advice


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hiya ............


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi and wecome. Any pics of your cob? We like pics.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome...... you will find that we are all friendly and very helpful on here...... have you any pics?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hiya

Pictures are a must!!!! I'm owned by a big naughty cob too!:thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hi  would love to see some piccies :thumbup:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome! Piccys please


----------

